# Favorite Store



## mjmeldrum (Apr 20, 2019)

What is your favorite place to shop for pen kits, pen making tools, and other pen related items? If possible please post a link.  Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## WriteON (Apr 20, 2019)

mjmeldrum said:


> What is your favorite place to shop for pen kits, pen making tools, and other pen related items? If possible please post a link.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app



PSI  (Penn State Industries)
www.pennstateind.com


----------



## mecompco (Apr 20, 2019)

www.exoticblanks.com. First stop, others come next. FWIW.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Apr 20, 2019)

Online Exotic Blanks. Local WoodTurningz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Thomas1083 (Apr 20, 2019)

The one that gives me free shipping.


----------



## keithncsu (Apr 20, 2019)

I usually start with Bear Tooth Woods and Exotic Blanks.  My unofficial motto is "if they don't have it, I don't need it."


----------



## penicillin (Apr 21, 2019)

I buy pen kits at my local Rockler store. Most Rockler kits are Penn State or Rizheng. I believe the Long Wood kits come from Dayacom. 

I prefer to do kits with "quality" components. To be honest, I am still trying to figure out kit pricing and quality. I assumed that higher prices for similar kits means better quality components, but I am not so sure. Here is an example: The Rockler Manhattan pen kit costs only $7.99 in Gold, but $12.99 in "Black Titanium with Gold". As far as I can tell, the only difference is black vs. gray for the plastic parts:
https://www.rockler.com/manhattan-ballpoint-pen-hardware-kit-gold
https://www.rockler.com/manhattan-ballpoint-pen-hardware-kit-black-titanium-w-gold
(Hint: Look at the photos posted by customers to see the real color of the "titanium.")

Both Rockler and Penn State have made it easy to find what I need online. They have many large photos and other helpful info. Other websites do not seem to be as user friendly, but probably have better components and pricing. 

When you add shipping costs, it is hard to beat walking into a store and picking out what you want.


----------



## BKelley (Apr 21, 2019)

I like my local Woodcraft store in Alpharetta, GA.  They have 90% of what I need, but that is not the main reason I use them,  Robert and his crew have the best customer service anywhere.  They are helpful, curtious and go out of their way to make me happy, and their popcorn ain’t bad either!  

Ben


----------



## Talltim (Apr 21, 2019)

CSUSA and Exotic Blanks group buys.  Can’t beat them!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Apr 21, 2019)

Works for me.
https://www.penblanks.ca/home.php

Les


----------



## Woodchipper (Apr 21, 2019)

Woodcraft is close to me. My wife ordered a special that WC ran on blanks that she got on her Android phone. Was part of my Christmas! Too big to fit in the stocking.


----------



## greenacres2 (Apr 21, 2019)

I'm partial to Exotic Blanks (exoticblanks.com), with probably the best mix & match discounting i've seen, reasonable shipping, and Ed stays active on this forum (ed4copies) as a solid contributor.  

I also use Craft Supplies, USA and like stopping there when i have to come out to Utah each year (they are in Provo, just south of you i think).  For Beaufort hardware, i use Turner's Warehouse (turnerswarehouse.com), and the owner is another active user of the forum.

I like Berea hardware, and some PSI hardware--but usually buy those through Exotic Blanks.  Finally, one of my best sources (especially of blanks)--is right here in the Classified section of the forum.  Hard to beat the wood that comes out of our members--and often really nice Alumilite pours as well!!
earl


----------



## wolf creek knives (Apr 21, 2019)

I tried one supplier but had some issues so I went back to PSI.  Costs A bit more but I don't have any issues and my frustration level is way down.  And so far I've had some issues with PSI kits that I got from supplier X that I could not get a response on that PSI actually fixed.  If you get a PSI discount it off sets supplier Xs cost anyway.


----------



## Warren White (Apr 22, 2019)

*My favorite is Craft Supplies USA*

They seem to have the things I need (or want), and have always had excellent customer service.  Very helpful folks on the phone.  It's a good thing I don't live close; I would be over there all the time.

I used to shop at Woodcraft when they were just a few miles away, but that store closed and the closest one is an hour away.  Rockler moved their store further away and my first visit at the new location was extremely negative, so I don't often go back.


----------



## mjmeldrum (Apr 22, 2019)

Warren White said:


> They seem to have the things I need (or want), and have always had excellent customer service.  Very helpful folks on the phone.  It's a good thing I don't live close; I would be over there all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to shop at Woodcraft when they were just a few miles away, but that store closed and the closest one is an hour away.  Rockler moved their store further away and my first visit at the new location was extremely negative, so I don't often go back.





Warren White could you tell me to whom you are referring in your first paragraph?  Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mjmeldrum (Apr 22, 2019)

greenacres2 said:


> I'm partial to Exotic Blanks (exoticblanks.com), with probably the best mix & match discounting i've seen, reasonable shipping, and Ed stays active on this forum (ed4copies) as a solid contributor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes CSUSA are about an hour south of me. I’ve been there a few times and found them to be friendly and helpful.




Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## cozee (Apr 22, 2019)

Small selection of PSI locally so I usually get mine of the interwebs.  My first choices are  https://www.exoticblanks.com/home.php  and   https://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/index.php?osCsid=1v0mllrvupgsgmdi2klrgl0ah2


----------



## jimm1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Turner's Warehouse

https://www.turnerswarehouse.com/


----------



## KenB259 (Apr 22, 2019)

LL Johnson’s Workbench, Charlotte Michigan, about ten minutes from my home. They have a few pen kits, but my main purchases there is usually exotic hardwood, they have a very large selection. I also bought all my main power tools from them, table saw, bandsaw etc. they have a huge woodworking expo every fall. They are great people and a pleasure to work with. I went there with my dad when I was a teenager still living at home, that was 45 years ago. Their longevity speaks volumes. I am very lucky to have such a great resource so close to home. They gave a branch in Grand Rapids Michigan as well as one in South Bend Indiana , but I’ve only been to the one local to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 22, 2019)

*Favorite*

To me it’s like this:
Blondes, brunettes and redheads.
How can you pick just one?
:biggrin:


----------



## Penultimate (May 2, 2019)

I use vendors for different things
Exoticblanks, blanks and kits
Richard Greenwald for fountain pen parts https://richardlgreenwald.com
http://penkits.biz cheap nibs that work well
andersonpens.com and Fountain Pen Nibs & Accs. for nibs and supplies
Meisternibs - Steel Nibs on my list to buy something
Penmakers.com | by Elliot Landes misc. parts
https://www.mckenziepenworks.com just won some blanks will definitely buy from Tim

Happy shopping


----------



## nebens (May 2, 2019)

My first choice is Woodcraft Denver followed by Rockler Denver. Also have great experiences with PSI, Berea, CSUA, Exotic Blanks, Bear Tooth. So far hav'nt much to complain about.


----------



## pshrynk (May 7, 2019)

Mostly I have used web based suppliers.  Penn State largely.  I have had good luck with them so far.  I stick with them a lot from habit.  I have really enjoyed working with Exotic Blanks.  My wife appreciates the M&Ms.  I have diabetes .  

Last month I was in Minneapolis n business and had some time to blow so I went to the Woodcraft store.  Kid in a candy store time!  Everyone there seemed to be quite knowledgeable, also.


----------



## cozee (May 7, 2019)

jimm1 said:


> Turner's Warehouse
> 
> https://www.turnerswarehouse.com/



I am beginning to like them better that BTW!


----------



## cozee (May 7, 2019)

jimm1 said:


> Turner's Warehouse
> 
> https://www.turnerswarehouse.com/



I am beginning to like them better that BTW!


----------



## moke (May 7, 2019)

I am a huge believer in local bricks and mortar, but since no one carries anything except the very basics around here, 
Exotic Blanks
PSI
Bear tooth,
in that order...


----------



## TonyL (May 7, 2019)

We are a very lucky bunch. We have many excellent choices tailored to satisfy all tastes and budgets.


----------



## dpstudios (May 7, 2019)

First stop in my searches for kits is www.exoticblanks.com. Can't beat those M&M's. Second is www.csusa.com for kits, pen & project, and tools. For blanks, you can't beat the members here for great and unusual woods.


----------



## ianpowell (Aug 25, 2020)

I know it was posted above but definitely Craft Supplies USA with the link The Woodturners Catalog. They have some of the best customer service I have ever received and are running deals all the time for various products. If you haven't checked them out *DO IT! *_you won't regret it! _


----------

